# Surrogacy minimum age?



## rachelhopeful (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone know the minimum age of the surrogate mother in the UK? We are thinking of using a friend not someone through an agency. 

Thanks, rx


----------



## Anny1970 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, Rachelhopeful!!! I don`t know about the UK. In Ukraine the surrogate mother  must have at least one healthy child. I think it`s like a proof that she is able to give birth to a healthy child. I`m not sure about the minimal age. Actually the younger the surrogate mother is better health she has. As far as I understood it`s better when the surrogate is under 35. The ladies who are older have higher risk to give birth to a child with health disorders (for ex. Down syndrome).


----------



## poobear (Sep 13, 2010)

I was 38 when I did my second surrogacy. I think it is fine to use an older Surrogate if it is a GS. My surro baby is a healthy baby boy. xx


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi rachelhopeful
I can share my proper experience about the age of the surrogates
When I was doing surrogacy program I was told that the woman (in Ukraine in my case) is able to be a surrogate mother if she`s aged from 18 to 35 yo


----------



## MoonGazer (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Rachel.

I don't think are many hard and fast rules regarding age laws for surrogacy in the UK.  I think it would be down to the individual clinics.  Most would be able to answer that kind of question with a quick phone call.  I think most clinics would prefer you to have completed your own family in case any complications cause issues with your future fertility.

I am a  traditional surrogate so we just used home artificial insemination so age didn't come in to it.  However we had previously tried egg donation so had been through lots of tests through the clinic, including testing for things such as cycstic fybrosis and HIV.  We also had councelling through the clinic too.

xxx


----------

